# isopods in nj



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

looking for some iso's in the central jersey or jersey shore area.


----------



## rvsur (Dec 13, 2010)

oscar c said:


> looking for some iso's in the central jersey or jersey shore area.


I was super excited for the brief moment I thought you had some available, I miss when Jeremy Huff was more active, he was super accessible for stuff like this.

So if its not too much to ask, I would also like Isos in Central NJ


----------



## shrum (Dec 1, 2008)

To bad it is so cold here because it seems we need to order some and start culturing......I need some toooooo


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have 3-4 species for sale in PA, near allentown, and will be at hamburg this weekend. pm me if interested


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm further south (08080) but I keep costa rican purple, orange and some regular grey ones I got years ago and forget the name. Not really able to get up to your area but for anyone willing to come pick them up I'd be glad to make a cheap culture or 2.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, it sounds like there's a demand high enough for me to start a business haha.

Vendors Frogs n Things and NE Herp are very close by, so shipping won't take long with them. I know NE Herp has 1 day shipping for NJ.


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

i called neherp they said its to cold for iso's to ship,if i find some i'll let you guy's know.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have grey, white and a few giant orange cultures available. 
shoot me a PM


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

you have a pm


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Hamburg is this weekend...maybe you can get someone who is planning to go to pick up some cultures for you...Michael Shrom will be there...and others as well.....


----------



## oscar c (Dec 2, 2014)

thanks to ngeno626 i now have iso-lots i was able to get giant orange,dwarf whites and greys.once i have a surplus i will share.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Josh S. (pafrogguy) is in your area and has a good variety of isopods. Plus, he ships with a heat pack and Cryopak. He has a recent ad below:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/227297-isos-springs.html


----------

